# How do you define professionalism?



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

A bit long and weighty for some but I really would like to be able to define this since I want to run a professional business. It is not enough to just say “I am a professional”. I think in doing so, the returns can be measured in dollars but also intangibly in that I know I am doing my best to improve the lives of myself, my family, my employees, and my clients. 

I ask this question realizing that there is no simple answer. However, I, like many of us here, either call myself a professional or want to build and/or run a professional business. Am I really and do I know how? I look around at the people and businesses I know, and those that I only see or hear about and I wonder if they are ‘professional’. Some look so on the outside, but are they really?

Consultant and author David Maister states that professionalism is, "...believing passionately in what you do, never compromising your standards and values, and caring about your clients, your people, and your own career."
That’s fine but that doesn’t define the day-to-day things that are ‘your values and standards’, for example. As members of the construction profession, (a term to encompass all of us here), how do we define professionalism? Is there a difference between professional and professionalism?

I want to build a professional business and yet I really don’t know what the basic components of such a business are. I think a few of them are the following but that is not all there is to it. At least, I would think a professional business:

· Belongs to and supports their representative trade associations
· Complies with and maintains required licensing, insurance, permitting, taxes, and other legal mechanics of running any business (FED, State, local)
· Has written a mission statement and follows it
· Has a business plan and follows it
· Strives to achieve a public perception appropriate to the business type

But does professional_ism_ mean that the business also:

· Has uniforms or at least requires decent work apparel 
· Has marked vehicles
· Doesn’t hire illegals
· Advertises if necessary
· Always uses proper contracts with subs and clients

And of course you can drill down to any level of detail you want. I guess if I told someone I was a professional company, and they asked what that meant, I believe I would only b able to recite generalized platitudes and clichés. I want to be able to KNOW that I am professional and be able to answer that question with clarity and purpose. 

http://elsmar.com/index.html (for those who dabble in ISO stuff) has a very good thread at http://elsmar.com/Forums/archive/index.php/t-12499.html with lots of good material in the archives, BTW.




And finally, with credit to David Morrell, 
The professional has skills or expertise proceeding from a broad knowledge base. 
The professional provides a service based on a special relationship with those whom he or she serves. This relationship involves a special attitude of beneficence tempered with integrity. This includes fairness, honesty and a bond based on legal and ethical rights and duties authorised by the professional institution and legalised by public esteem. 
To the extent that the public recognises the authority of the professional, he or she has the social function of speaking out on broad matters of public policy and justice, going beyond duties to specific clients. 
In order to discharge these functions, professionals must be independent of the influence of the State or commerce. 
The professional should be educated rather than trained. This means having a wide cognitive perspective, seeing the place of his or her skills within that perspective and continuing to develop this knowledge and skills within a frame work of values. 
A professional should have legitimised authority. If a profession is to have credibility in the eyes of the general public, it must be widely recognised as independent, disciplined by its professional association, actively expanding its knowledge base and concerned with the education of its members. If it is widely recognised as satisfying these conditions, then it will possess moral as well as legal legitimacy, and its pronouncements will be listened to with respect. 
So does professionalism start with a set of principles that defines our very being which in turn guides us in running our business or do we still need particular components specific to our own trade?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

What a deep question - and my coffee hasn't kicked in but my .02

I think Wikipedia sums it up nicely (solely based on the true definition of a professional)



> The term professional is often misused. It is not to be confused with "White Collar" or "expert". A person who is white collar performs a job that requires education and does not involve physical labor. An expert is a person in a profession that requires certain types of skilled work requiring formal training or education. In western nations, such as the United States, the term commonly describes highly educated, mostly salaried workers, who enjoy considerable work autonomy, economic security, a comfortable salary, and are commonly engaged in creative and intellectually challenging work. A professional athlete is someone who derives income by participating in competitive sports, again here the word professional being misused, more appropriately to be referred to as "Commercial athlete" or sometimes also called "commercial grade".
> 
> A professional is a worker required to possess a large body of knowledge derived from extensive academic study (usually tertiary), with the training almost always formalized. Professionals are at least to a degree self-regulating, in that they control the training and evaluation processes that admit new persons to the field, and in judging whether the work done by their members is up to standard. This differs from other kinds of work where regulation (if considered necessary) is imposed by the state, or where official quality standards are often lacking. Professions have some historical links to guilds in these regards.
> 
> ...


In lines with the above - Gary Katz & Ted Benson are two names at the top of my list for professionals, that teach others & set the bar so to speak for their respective trades.

I will be posting a follow up to this one based on a more real world view in a few (need more coffee)


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*My interpretation*

I think the thought and questions are very broad.

What make a person professional? He has an education in a special trade. He has practiced the trade and has experience, and he runs his business and provides services equal to or above industry standards.

When we say professionalism, I think about how well a person applies the education in their trade. Look at a contractor who only thinks he is professional (educated in his trade) and we say he is not a professional contractors. The non-professional contractor does not have the higher standards of work the way he runs his business is obvious.

I often tell my customers that I am a professional plumber when comparing myself to a company, or person who does plumbing work, but is not really running a business. He works for a 6-pack of beer, only answers the phone when he is half sober, and there is no way he could do a job according to industry standards.

Can I have at least a 'C'?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

pcplumber,

I agree the thoughts and questions ARE very broad and that is why I am having trouble defining professionalism. I want to figure out if I can define it by broad terms or narrow it down to a specific set of components that work. I think if we leave it too broad, it would be hard for anyone, especially me, to use that as a springboard to action. That is what is happening now as I read different definitions of professionalism that are too broad.

You said: The non-professional contractor does not have the higher standards of work the way he runs his business is obvious. 

Ok, fine, but I think you are possibly confusing training and experience with professionalism. One can have all the training and experience in the world with regards to his trade, however, that will not make him professional if he chooses to run his business as a hack. Likewise, one can have a 'higher standard' of work but that also doesn't mean he has a professioanlly run business.

You also said: ....I am a professional plumber when comparing myself to a company, or person who does plumbing work, but is not really running a business.

That is what I am trying to get to. Part of being professional is running your business properly, in my mind, so what does that mean? What are the specific elements of a properly run business that would allow one to say "I am a professional"?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Merriam defines professionalism


> as the *conduct, aims, or qualities that characterize or mark* a profession or a professional person
> 
> The definition for Professional is --- as engaged in one of the learned professions, characterized by or conforming to the technical or ethical standards of a profession, exhibiting a courteous, conscientious, and generally businesslike manner in the workplace, participating for gain or livelihood in an activity or field of endeavor often engaged in by amateurs, having a particular profession as a permanent career, engaged in by persons receiving financial return, following a line of conduct as though it were a profession (a calling requiring specialized knowledge and often long and intensive academic preparation, a principal calling, vocation, or employment)


You brought up a few points for consideration - so lets look at them based on the definitions above & how I view them

· Belongs to and supports their representative trade associations not necessarily required & what happens when that organization itself is not exactly "Professional"? For example, while I like & support (mainly) what the NAHB stands for - the local chapter is known for having a lot of unprofessional contractors in it & is deemed by many local residents as not professional - should I join or not?


· Complies with and maintains required licensing, insurance, permitting, taxes, and other legal mechanics of running any business (FED, State, local) That is a given in my book

· Has written a mission statement and follows it Not necessarily - I for one don't have one & I am a small organization, I know plenty of others that don't have one that are a lot larger, but I would consider their companies as professionally run & managed - maybe MALCO or someone can chime in when the idea was born - this falls mostly under Strategic Planning


· Has a business plan and follows it this also falls mostly under Strategic Planning - does it make one professional, no but it helps you move your business forward

· Strives to achieve a public perception appropriate to the business type  To broadly worded & I disagree with the part about appropriate to the business type. I would think that you would like the reality & the perception of your company to be a Professional Company that does what they say, when they say it, etc... instead of your company is like every other XYZ company, only they rip you off or hack it up less

But does professional_ism_ mean that the business also:

· Has uniforms or at least requires decent work apparel  Again - it gives an appearance but it does not mean you are professional
· Has marked vehicles  See above 
· Doesn’t hire illegals As that is unethical - that is almost a given in my book 
· Advertises if necessary  Everything you do is advertising - showing up, the work, etc... The ad doesn't make you professional - it is the work
· Always uses proper contracts with subs and clients  I would have to say that depends - there are a few around here the only contract they want is a firm handshake, A Contract should be written or utilized that both protects both you & the customer. Following through on the contract shows that you are a true pro. 

You can easily take all the above & still not have a clear view of what is a professional & what constitutes professionalism as this is as PC Plumber said, a very broad question. For the most part it comes down to what your own feelings are on the subject. 

In my opinion - we are all in the trades / professions to make money which is the lowest value to be considered a professional. How we run our business shows how truly professional we are or not. Is it professional to not return calls or always be late - no. Is it professional to be unlicensed when required? Definitely not

I hope I didn't ramble on to much & this helps to start answering your question


----------



## brm1109 (Oct 28, 2008)

To me, I try to be more professional by: Having a standard uniform, making sure that if a sub is working for me, they have the proper insurances and licenses (as I do). And that they also must act in a proper manner around the customers (no cursing or other inappropriate remarks).
I also try to keep my truck clean.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sean,

Good points. The elements I suggested were only a few, but it seems there are some that are, as you said, 'a given' for every business. As related to our trades, maybe we should be looking for the 'givens' that should be part of EVERY business. 

For example, contracts. I agree that there are some who do not use them but in this day and lawsuit happy age, I think that operating without them is asking for trouble. Whether with a new client, old client, sub, or IC, there are too many opportunities for something to go wrong. Using contracts should be a given.

Also, advertising, whether directly or indirectly. Its not just the work that makes you professional its also the way you present yourself and your company's image at all times. That should be a 'given'. 

You said: How we run our business shows how truly professional we are or not.

Again, I think this is what I am trying to get to, I guess. It is the 'running the business' part and specifically the 'givens' that I seems to be looking for.

So what are more 'givens'?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

brm1109,

Good, but you can do all those things in front of a client, all the visible stuff, but that doesn't mean you don't forget which pocket the COD money went in, or you stiff your subs, or even keep your accounting in a shoebox. Shoebox may work for some, but if you don't know how your business is really doing from a profit and loss perspective, how can you properly price a job?

So does keeping your books in a manner that allows you to see how your business is doing qualify as a 'given'? It would certainly make it easier to know what your OH&P should be. 

BTW, if there are a lot of good arguments as to whether a particular element should or should not be a 'given', then it isn't a 'given'.

This is not a test and I am not waiting until later to impart my version of the definition. I really do hope to learn from this and eventually establish a set of 'givens' that I can apply to my business. It does't mean, of course, that applying all those automatically makes me a professional, but I bet it darn sure helps.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

When I was younger I played in bands, professionally. I asked my agent what the definition of a professional musician was and he said "someone who plays the song the right way all the way through". 
I don't know why that stuck with me, but really, someone who starts and finishes what they set out to do.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

A professional is the contractor that does the last 2% with the same vigor as the work that got them the first draw. A professional writes a punch list the owner finds complete and then completes the list. This is the hardest part of contracting...........the last 2%.


With all due respect, any idiot can start a job. As Silvertree said, a professional is one who finishes.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike(VA) said:


> pcplumber,
> 
> I agree the thoughts and questions ARE very broad and that is why I am having trouble defining professionalism. I want to figure out if I can define it by broad terms or narrow it down to a specific set of components that work. I think if we leave it too broad, it would be hard for anyone, especially me, to use that as a springboard to action. That is what is happening now as I read different definitions of professionalism that are too broad.
> 
> ...


I'm not the best at comprehension, so please be patient when I say it looks like you are trying to combine the professional person and the professionally run business. My statement is just not grammatically correct.

I am a professional plumber. I am educated in my trade. The services I perform are equal to, or above my industry's standards. This standard is acknowledged and verified by my colleagues.

I run a professional business. A professional business has elements necessary to provide satisfactory customer service with reasonable expectations. 

There may be no specific list to define what the elements are. A uniform does not determine whether or not a business, or person is professional. The uniform has only perceived (deceived) value. There are many types of hospitals where nobody may wear a uniform such as hospitals for children, psychiatric, and third world. We could have professional and secret police and military forces where nobody wears a uniform. 

The only expectations I can think of is the business would have routine, and normal operating hours. The customer would expect a return policy and guarantee that is normal. A professional business would be dependable and reliable.

A professional business could be run from a desk in a bedroom. A professional business owner may decide he does not want to have a telephone number to call, and we would have differences of opinion as to whether or not the business is professional.

I walked into a restaurant and the owner was changing her baby's diapers on the bar stool counter. This may still be a professionally run restaurant. It was the person who was not professional.

Call a business, for several days, a kid answers the phone, tries to write the message, and the owner does not return the call. This is not a professional business.

I walk into a business and the place looks like it was hit by a bomb. Absolutely nothing in the entire business is done the right way. In my opinion, this can still be a very professional business. It is just a terribly run business. I may still give the owner an 'A' for effort.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Idon't go around calling myself a professional,
i prefer my customers calling me one


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> Idon't go around calling myself a professional,
> i prefer my customers calling me one


Probably once a month I will tell a customer I am a professional plumber.

This is when I make this statement:

I am just about to close the sale and I just quoted a price for $10,000. The customer tells me he already received an estimate, for $6,000. I know this plumber is not running a professional business. He may be a plumber working out of his garage for a six-pack of beer, or a plumber who is not licensed, and only does repairs for a factory, or a school district, and he was recommended by his neighbor.

This is not a completely accurate statement. I may say only a few words or the entire statement. This is only to give you an idea.

"Acme Plumbing Company is a professional plumbing company. You cannot compare this price with someone who is working on the side, out of his garage, and without a license. We have a state contractors license and a 4,000 square foot warehouse full of pipe and supplies. We have been in the same location for 35 years. You can call us 24 hours a day, and we answer our phones. We have liability insurance, worker's compensation insurance, and we give you an Original Owner Lifetime guarantee on all your new plastic drain pipes. If you ever have a leak , or a drain clogs, we will clean the drain for free, the rest of your life, even if you drop a rag in the drain. When we start this job, we will work until we are finished and we will not work for a few hours and run off to another job. This job is a lot of work. It needs five plumbers if you want to get this job done in two days. We are going to put two plumbers under the house, two plumbers on the top, and a plasterer will patch the holes. We will finish this job, in two days, and if you hire a person who is working on the side (or out of his garage), this job could take several weeks. We can have this job 100% finished by tomorrow. Sign here!"

This statement is not grammatically correct on purpose.

This is said in a joking or smiling way. We may put this somewhere in the last statement.

"Professional contractors charge a professional price.This is an unprofessional price. He doesn't even know what to charge for this job and that is scary. We want to be around for when you have another plumbing problem."


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

Diffrence between a Journeyman and a shoemaker is 1/8 of a inch...


----------

